# Project Destiny



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there!

With this series of stories I hope to present my ideas on how a sect of people who develop superpowers might exist in the 41st Millenium. As expected it is going to be grim and darkness is everywhere. However as the stories progress we will see the heroes develop their powers and see their destructivity unleashed.

This will be written as a series of serials. That is to say that in addition I have no constant plot to follow nor have any idea about how long this might actually progress. I have so far managed to implement ideas from over half a dozen different sources in the hope that this will be very different and offer originality whilst still being enjoyable.

However if you feel like joining in with this serial YOU can help design super heroes that will feature in the stories. If you feel like expanding your creative juices and joining in then please send me a PM with the detail below:

Name:
Race: (This can occupy almost ANY race out there. However I will not accept entries that are from the Necron, Tyranid, Chaos or Inquisition factions since these will primarily form either antagonists or would not realistically leave their own factions)
Occupation:
Personality:

Powers: Now the powers are listed as below. To keep it simple these will be elemental based and will start basic but will develop as the series goes on.

Available powers:

Light
Water
Fire
Grass
Beasts
Rocks
Earth
Air
Ice
Psychic

Poison (Foe some Super Villain that I know someone will enjoy creating)

All people who supply entrants will be accredited below and receive +rep for their helpful contributions.

Contributers:

Spanner94Ezekiel for the character Xnthar'are who has the power of Darkness
Reaper45 for the character of Raider who has the power of Metallurgy



Part 1 coming soon...


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

You're welcome to change the name of the character I suggested, and I'm definitely going to be watching this.


----------

